# SS Empire Hurst



## CERA (Apr 20, 2011)

My Father was one of eight survivors of Empire Hurst bombed and sunk in August 1941. Only two made it back to UK alive from Gibralter. I'm looking for any info on this Ship especially her Crew List. Any info at all is welcome.
Thankyou.

Jim


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jim and welcome,
The last crew agreement for 'EMPIRE HURST' should be filed under the ship's official number,160795, at TNA Kew in piece *BT 381/1541*. I am sure others will fill you in on the ship detail.

Regards


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There is a survivors report for EMPIRE HURST
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&SearchInit=4&SearchType=6&CATREF=adm199/2138 Starting at page 44
You cannot see details online but you can order a digital copy. Just hit
*Ordering and viewing options*. Be sure you mention the page number.

Roger


----------

